# Wie steuert Ihr Dirt 2/3



## Sonntagsfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mir überlegt das Game zuzulegen,
spiele aber alle Rennspiele per Tastatur,
bei NFS ist das ja auch nicht schlimm,
Dirt2 habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt 
kann ich also grade aus den Stehgreif nicht ehrlich
beantworten.
Da ich aber noch keinen Kontroller / Lenkrad mein eigen
nenne, suche ich eine Empfehlung und ein paar Erfahrungen.

Was nutzt Ihr so?

Tastatur?
Lenkrad?
Controller? (z.B. 360 controller?)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Controller Logitech Dual Action Pad. Gut&Günstig.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Xbox360 controler Wirless


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

Wie ist das bezüglich Treiber für den XBox360 da er ja von Micro ist vermute ich mal, dass er so unter windows läuft oder?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2011)

Der mit Kabel ist Plug-and-Play, für den Wireless brauch man einen Treiber.

Die Xbox 360 Controller sind aber das beste was du für den PC bekommst, ich steuere Dirt 2 und 3 auch so


----------



## TerrorTomato (31. Juli 2011)

mit nem Playstation 2-Controller.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (31. Juli 2011)

Also XBOX 360 klingt schonmal gut soweit,
hat denn irgendjemand Erfahrung mit der Tastatur?
(Im allgemeinen Bereich was Rennspiele angeht? oder Dirt)


----------



## PommesmannXXL (31. Juli 2011)

Also mit Tastatur kann ich das garnicht, weil man halt nur grob lenken kann. Vor allem bei Rally fahren ist das ein großer Nachteil.


----------



## streetjumper16 (31. Juli 2011)

Natürlich mit dem Xbox 360 Controller


----------



## Aufpassen (31. Juli 2011)

360 Controller.


----------



## Dartwurst (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich komme am besten mit Tastatur klar. Ausser Bei Dirt 3 Gymkhana. Da habe ich einen 360 Pad von Speedlink. Das Pad ist gut. ich muss noch üben.


----------



## Fabian8906 (31. Juli 2011)

Mit einem Logitech Lenkrad natürlich


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. August 2011)

Xbox 360 Controller wireless for Windows


----------



## Uziflator (1. August 2011)

Xbox 360 Controller  mit Kabel und so


----------



## Own3r (1. August 2011)

Ich nutze auch den Xbox 360 Controller mit Kabel und kann ohne Probleme Dirt 2/3 steuern


----------



## Freeak (1. August 2011)

Primär Tastatur (Auch bei Gymkhana) und komme bestens zurecht, (War schon in jedem CMR und Dirt so) Alternativ nutze ich den 360er Controller, aber auch nur um mich mehr daran zu gewöhnen wenn ich min meinen Kollege an seiner 360 Zocke.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ja die sind Gut.

Treiber sind auch einfac zu installieren und funzt auch


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (1. August 2011)

Also Ich zock nur an der Tastatur, komm damit einfach am besten klar.


----------



## Zergoras (2. August 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Xbox360 controler Wirless


 Same!


----------



## Lyran (24. August 2011)

Stormtrooper 955 schrieb:


> Also Ich zock nur an der Tastatur, komm damit einfach am besten klar.


 
Ist bei mir genau so. Habe mal 2 verschiedene Logitech Lenkräder ausprobiert aber kam damit nicht klar, und bei den Controllern bin ich immer mit den Tasten gefahren und nicht mit den Joysticks, schon von Playstation 1 an. Ich komm mit lenken per Tastatur echt gut klar, allerdings siehts im Replay immer bisschen blöd aus wenn die Räder so hektisch hin und her wackeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2011)

Tastatur only, gelernt ist gelernt. Ich kenne es nicht anders


----------



## trigg2 (25. August 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tastatur only, gelernt ist gelernt. Ich kenne es nicht anders



hab ich auch gedacht, bisich den 360 contoler f. pc in der hand hatte, super gefühl , ich will es einfach nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (25. August 2011)

Ich nutze, wie die meisten hier, den Xbox 360 Controller mit Kabel.


----------



## King88 (25. August 2011)

Ich schliesse mich den meisten hier an. Benutze ebenfalls den XBOX 360 Controller. Ist echt ne Super Sache. Grad wegen der Gas- bzw. Bremsdosierung.


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2011)

ein weiterer XBOX 360 benutzer


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

...bis ich sowohl DiRt 2/3 nach überschaubarer Zeit wieder deinstalliert habe: Fanatec Gameshop
_Renn_spiele mit _Tastatur_ spielen  Brrr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2011)

Bei mir gibt es nur die Tastatur, alles andere ist für Warmduscher


----------



## Dragon70 (9. September 2011)

Also Ich zock Dirt 3 entweder mit Xbox-Controller oder mit Force Feedback Wheel. Je nachdem ob ich Lust hab das Wheel anzuschließen.


MFG Dragon


----------



## khepp242 (9. September 2011)

Mithilfe von NFS:HP1, HP2, U1, U2, MW und Carbon sowie Dirt 1, DTM Race Driver 1,2,3, Grid, TDU und TM habe ich meine Tastaturtechnik perfektioniert. Bis ich mir für 50€ das Momo Racing zugelegt habe - es gibt Rennspiele die entweder ohne Lenkrad zum Vergessen sind, meiner Meinung nach auch Shift 1. Oder solche in denen ich das Gefühl habe die Karre deutlich präziser zu steuern, etwa DiRT 2 da macht das Driften richtig Spaß!
Allerdings sind die "früheren" NfS Teile mit Lenkrad zu vergessen, da's kein Gefühl braucht sondern Reaktionsschnelligkeit und da ist man mit Wheel schnell am Ende.

Also, Dirt 1 und 2, 3 wahrscheinlich auch, spiele ich lieber mit Lenkrad, schon allein wegen der coolen Helmperspektive, da muss man doch Pedale nutzen!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. September 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es nur die Tastatur, alles andere ist für Warmduscher


 Also ich dusche (im Sommer) auch gerne *kalt*. Und bei _Renn_spielen kommt mir in der Regel nur mein Lenkrad in die Griffel und die Pedale unter die Treter  Alles andere ist..._auch_ egal


----------



## Jack ONeill (9. September 2011)

Xbox360 controler​


----------



## SoftwareOnkel (9. September 2011)

Tastatur, hol mir demnächst aber  nen Lenkrad und hoffe es spielt sich besser


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2011)

Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 FFB


----------



## NCphalon (10. September 2011)

Auch tastatur, bin aber am überlegen mir en pad oder en ff lenkrad zu holn.


----------



## Huky (10. Oktober 2011)

Selbstgebauter playseat (2002er polo gt sitzt) mit G25


----------



## ph1driver (11. Oktober 2011)

Ähhhmmm ja....Xbox 360 for PC, da er mit jedem Spiel kompatibel ist, und die Belegung auch bei fast jedem Spiel identisch ist. Brauch also nicht für jedes Spiel den Controller einstellen. Von den Analogen Sticks her ist aber der Playstation Controller überlegen.


----------



## Koyote (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele mit Tastatur.


----------



## Eisdieler (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele auch mit Tastatur und komm so am besten klar. Auf der Gamescom habe ich mal Dirt 3 mit Lenkrad und Pedalen probiert und es war die Pest. Weiss nicht, ob das minderwertige Hardware war, aber das Spielgefühl war meiner Meinung nach einfach nur grausam.
Hab die selbe Strecke dann zu Hause nochmal mit Tastatur probiert und siehe da, es war +- ein paar Zehntel wieder die Tagesbestzeit drin, die auf der Messe gefahren wurde...


----------



## 0815 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin mit dem Ps3 Controller recht zufrieden.

Manchmals macht zwar Motionjoy etwas zicken, aber im grossen & ganzen lüppts ganz gut


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Oktober 2011)

Xbox 360 Wireless Pad oder Logitech F710, je nachdem was gerade dran ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich den Adapter bekommen für mein Wireless XBOX Controller. 
Jetzt heißt es allerdings erstmal üben und testen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem *Thrustmaster RGT FFB Clutc*h.
Thrustmaster RGT FFB CLUTCH, USB (PC) (2960715) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Für den Preis kriegt man kein besseres Lenkrad.
Natürlich wäre ein G25/G27 oder T500 RS um einiges besser - aber deswegen zahl ich nicht das 3 bis 6 fache für die wenigen Rennspiele die ich auch nur um Singleplayer durchzocke.

Und am Lappi / TV spiel ich Dirt3 manchmal mit einem *XBox 360* *Gamepad* - allerdings ist mir das ein wenig zu schwammig um damit wirklioch gut zu fahren.


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Xbox 360 Pad


----------



## HorseT (14. Oktober 2011)

Also ich zocke Rennspiele nur noch mit Lenkrad. Hatte mir für Gran Turismo 5 ein Driving Force GT gekauft und bis jetzt auch für alles am Pc genutzt. Davor auch immer mit dem 360 Controller. Was ich jetzt auch noch bei Trackmania United verwende


----------



## Galford (14. Oktober 2011)

Spiele eigentlich jedes Rennspiel mit dem Xbox360 Gamepad, und wechsle selbst z.B. bei Mafia 2 oder Rage ständig zwischen Tastatur/Maus und Gamepad (zum Fahren)





böhser onkel schrieb:


> Mit dem Xbox 360 Pad


 
Hast du schon auf Seite 1 erwähnt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Oktober 2011)

Eisdieler schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit Tastatur und komm so am besten klar. Auf der Gamescom habe ich mal Dirt 3 mit Lenkrad und Pedalen probiert und es war die Pest. Weiss nicht, ob das minderwertige Hardware war, aber das Spielgefühl war meiner Meinung nach einfach nur grausam.
> Hab die selbe Strecke dann zu Hause nochmal mit Tastatur probiert und siehe da, es war +- ein paar Zehntel wieder die Tagesbestzeit drin, die auf der Messe gefahren wurde...


 Bin gespannt, wann die ersten _echten_ Autos anstatt Lenkrad/Pedale eine Tastatur verbaut haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Oktober 2011)

Spiele alle Renn Games mit dem Xbox 360 Controller der meiner Meinung nach der beste Controller ist den es gibt!!!


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

natürlich mit xbox360 controller  die tastatur zeiten als rennfahrer sind schon lange vorbei


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch mit 360° Gamepad angefangen, wobei ich momentan noch mit
der Tastatur schneller bin. Ich denke eine Umstellung benötigt einfach Zeit...


----------



## 1975jassi (7. November 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mit 360° Gamepad angefangen, wobei ich momentan noch mit
> der Tastatur schneller bin. Ich denke eine Umstellung benötigt einfach Zeit...


 
So ist es


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

ich spiele auch alle rennspiele mit dem Xbox 360 Controller 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Spiele alle Renn Games mit dem Xbox 360 Controller der meiner Meinung nach der beste Controller ist den es gibt!!!


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

Derzeit nur Controller aber möchte mir in Zukunft ein Lenkrad zulegen. Jemand einen Geheimtip dafür?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. November 2011)

Hampti schrieb:


> Derzeit nur Controller aber möchte mir in Zukunft ein Lenkrad zulegen. Jemand einen Geheimtip dafür?


 
Wieviel möchtest du denn ausgeben?


----------



## Hampti (14. November 2011)

naja 100€ wären so das max. da ich zum zocken eh kaum zeit habe und das für mich auch nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (14. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal versucht Turok 1 mit dem Controller zu zocken.
Wegen Turok auf der N64 Console, das kann man aber knicken


----------

